
Tangled Up in Entanglement - sew
http://www.newyorker.com/tech/elements/tangled-up-in-entanglement-quantum-mechanics?intcid=mod-latest
======
xefer
Italics mine:

"If I measure one electron in my lab, the second electron is affected by the
measurement of the first electron with no time delay—instantaneously— _even
though a signal travelling at the speed of light would take millenia to cross
the distance between them._ "

Yes, from our reference frame it takes millennia, but from a photon's
reference frame (if that notion has any meaning) it is in fact instantaneous.
Is this just a weird coincidence? I'm not sure how to even phrase it but is
there some "quantum perspective" where the wave function collapse is
synonymous with the speed of light reference frame?

~~~
plonh
Relatively is not fully compatible with quantum mechanics. This is the largest
open problem in fundamental physics.

~~~
xefer
Sure but I'm just trying to making a general observation and making note of
the curious symmetry.

It's interesting that an electron dropping to a lower energy state could be,
in some sense, effectively connected to another electron millions of light
years away via a photon whose reference frame would have no time pass or
distance travelled.

Those two electrons are in a weird way as connected from the photon's
perspective as two entangled electrons are from our perspective.

~~~
deepnet
An interesting idea, but photons are limited to the speed of light,
instantaneous is much faster.

------
otaku
There's an alternative to all this silly hub bub.

The alternative is that quantum physics encompasses a set of mathematical
abstractions, which, while useful, are still abstractions, and just because an
equation written on paper, using symbols, claims that a real world physical
state is unknowable, doesn't mean that an unverified state is actually two
things simultaneously, nor does it mean that human awareness of one state
alters reality, in order to suit a change in human awareness.

Call this "Otaku's Rationale" why not?

~~~
plonh
Sure, you can explain any phenomena by saying "we don't know". How is that
helpful?

Bell's Inequality shows that local hidden variables (with fixed values) are
not compatible with the rest of what we know about physics.

